# SRAM QuickView mount for Garmin - difference between Road and MTB versions



## InertiaMan (Apr 16, 2004)

SRAM makes two different models of their QuickView mount for Garmin GPS units: an MTB model and a "normal" (presumably road) model.

Before purchasing, I searched high & low online to try and find some useful descriptions of the differences between the two models. SRAM's site wasn't helpful, and most user reviews at road sites were misleading (saying the two were identical).

So I purchased one of each. Now that I can compare them side by side, I thought I'd post this summary in case other strangers out there in internetland might find it useful.

There are three differences:
1) The road version is a full inch longer in reach than the MTB version. Offset from handlebar center to GPS mount center is 63mm versus 38mm. See first and second photo.
2) The MTB version's computer mount sits 1/2 inch higher (ie, the offset relative to handlebar top along the QuickView "arm" axis is zero in the road version, and ~12.5mm in the MTB version). See third photo.
3) the "native" position of the MTB mount is pointing back over the stem, with the mounting bolt facing up. The native position of the road model is pointing out ahead of the bike, with the mounting bolt facing down.

Both mounts are built with virtually identical strength and weight (MTB is 18g and road is 20g), identical mechanical interface to the GPS, identical 9mm wide clamp band, and metal insert for the female threads of the Torx 25 bar clamp bolt.

The "native" orientation of both mounts can be easily reversed by simply moving it to the opposite side of the stem, so either model can clearly be used for both road/GPS-forward mounting and MTB/GPS-rearward mounting.

So why choose one versus the other? It comes down to the spatial orientation you prefer. I could see some roadies preferring the MTB version if they want the GPS one inch less forward. I could see MTB riders preferring the road version if they like the GPS one inch further back, more over the stem or topcap, and less over the faceplate.

Differences aside, I think these are great mounts. Cheap (as low as $14), light, and durable. I'm glad the days of $50 Barfly mounts are over.


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

InertiaMan said:


> SRAM makes two different models of their QuickView mount for Garmin GPS units: an MTB model and a "normal" (presumably road) model.


There is a SRAM office here and I ride with the guys. Road is meant to place the GPS in front of the stem. MTB is meant to GPS over the stem.


----------



## heyyall (Nov 10, 2011)

I have one of each with both being stem "mounted". The road version hangs back farther than I would like (I purchased it by mistake) but it is fine in general. I like both mounts very much. My garmin branded one holds the device at a slight angle on my road bike, so I'll probably add a third SRAM one to the mix shortly and throw the garmin one away.


----------

